
Orwell was hailed a hero for fighting in Spain, Today he'd be terrorist - ghosh
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/feb/10/orwell-hero-terrorism-syria-british-fighters-damned
======
elgabogringo
Well, those traveling to fight in Syria are (as I understand it) fighting
alongside Al Queda and that's probably why they are being labeled terrorists
in this case.

~~~
glimmung
Nonsense.

It's not clear from your comment whether you took the time to read the
article, but Monbiot's point is that under the 2006 legislation anyone
fighting for _ANY_ "political, ideological, religious or racial motive" (which
would apply for example to the US war of independence) is guilty of terrorism
- so this law makes it illegal to fight if you are following your conscience,
but has nothing to say about mercenaries. Strangely enough, at the same time
the UK and US governments are providing material aid to the very people that
some of these volunteers are fighting with.

Your comment completely ignores the complexities of the Syrian conflict (which
has many more than two sides!), and seems to imply that terrorism is wrong by
dint of the cause it supports, rather than by virtue of being an immoral
strategy.

